
Can Stack Overflow's logo be temporarily changed to the “#LoveOverflows” logo? - libovness
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-overflow-and-metas-logos-be-changed-temporarily-to-the-loveoverflow/297871#297871
======
avinassh
It is done btw: [http://stackoverflow.com](http://stackoverflow.com)

